# Regeln fürs PHP Board -  bitte komplett durchlesen!



## Nils Hitze (6. Juli 2002)

*Man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden*

Viele Fragen wurden bereits gefragt und noch mehr Antworten bereits gegeben. Schont unsere Nerven und benutzt _ERST_ die Suchfunktion, schaut in den Tutorials, lest den FAQ-Teil und stellt erst dann eure Frage.

*Posten von Quelltext*

Anhand von Quelltext lassen sich die Fehler oder Probleme oft relativ schnell finden. Aber auch hier gilt die Devise: Qualität statt Quantität.
Soll heißen, dass wir sämtlichen HTML-Code _NICHT_ im Beitrag sehen möchten – auch nicht, wenn er per echo/print ausgegeben wird. Solange es sich um PHP-Code handelt, ist es kein Problem, aber alles andere hat dort nichts zu suchen. Was ihr aber immer machen könnt, ist, das Script als Anhang mitzuschicken, dann kann mal jemand einen Blick riskieren. Bitte haltet euch an diese Regel. 

*Stelle deine Frage verständlich*

Um deinen Wissensstand abschätzen zu können, wäre es hilfreich, wenn du die Frage in vernünftigem, leicht zu verstehenden Deutsch formulierst und uns hier nicht 1-2 kurze Sätze ohne großen Sinn hinschreibst. Wenn du nur wenig schreibst, wundere dich nicht, wenn die Antworten dementsprechend dürftig ausfallen oder die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen.

*a) Klare verständliche Betreffe*

Gutes Beispiel:
Fehler: Header wurden bereits gesendet

Schlechtes Beispiel:
mannnnnnn, brauch hilfe

*b) Liefere ausreichend Informationen*

gutes Beispiel:
Hallo, ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung mit folgenden Wortlaut: .... in zeile xx
Hier der betreffende Code (5 Zeilen vor der Fehlerzeile und 5 Zeilen nach der Fehlerzeile reichen im Normalfall aus)

schlechtes Beispiel:
mysql abfrage funtzt nicht, wieso?

Auch schlecht:
Hallo, ich habe einen Fehler hier der Code der index.php
folgend 200 Zeilen PHP/HTML-Code

*c) Reizt die Möglichkeiten zur Fehlersuche aus*

gutes Beispiel:
Wenn ein MySQL-Abfrage nicht funktioniert, mal mit mysql_query($query) or die(mysql_error()); den MySQL-Fehler ausgeben.

Auch gut: mal den betreffenden Query per copy & paste in phpMyAdmin posten.

Variablen kann mann sehr leicht per echo ausgeben um zu überprüfen ob ein Wert vorhanden ist oder nicht.

Wenn ihr Fehlermeldungen erhaltet mit Angabe einer Quelle wie : }
reicht es oft mal aus mit (standardmässig) STRG + F dieses Zeichen im Code zu suchen und zu überprüfen ob das immer auch korrekt ist.

Auch richtig:
Nicht nur die angegebene Fehlerzeile anschauen sondern auch die Zeile drüber
denn bei
1:$a = $b + $c
2:echo $a;
Erscheint der Fehler ; expected mit angabe Zeile 2 und nicht 1.

*Bewahre einen freundlichen Umgangston.*

Wir sind hier unter Freunden und daher gibt es überhaupt
keinen Grund ausfallend zu werden. Jeder ist mal schlecht
drauf, aber lasst eure Laune bitte nicht am Board aus.

Die Chance das ihr dann eine Antwort bekommt sinkt gewaltig.

*Geduld ist eine Tugend.*

Also fang nicht gleich an Zeter und Mordio zu schreien, wenn
mal nicht sofort auf deine Frage geantwortet wird. Vielleicht
ist gerade niemand Online der die Antwort auf deine Frage oder
es weiß einfach niemand die Antwort. Auch soetwas kommt vor 
und dann nöle bitte nicht rum. Versuche es einfach selber
nochmal.

*Lösungen für die Nachwelt speichern*

Wir sind immer interessiert an Lösungen für neue Probleme.
Also teile dein Wissen mit uns, wenn du eine Antwort gefunden
hast. Der Satz : Jetzt habe ich die Lösung, danke. bringt
uns hier nicht viel weiter. Beschreibe doch einfach kurz
wie du zu deiner Lösung gekommen bist, damit auch andere
davon profitieren.

*Rechtschreibung und Grammatik:*

Da in letzter Zeit gehäuft Anfragen aufgetreten sind, die sowohl was die Rechtschreibung als auch was die Formulierung angeht, komplett indiskutabel waren, vor lauter Fehlern nur mit großer Mühe und viel Kreativität lesbar bzw. verständlich, behalten wir, die Moderatoren uns in Zukunft vor, Postings und ganze Threads kommentarlos zu entfernen, wenn wir der Meinung sind, daß sie den anderen Usern bzw. uns selber nicht zumutbar sind.
Diese Entscheidungen stehen NICHT zur Debatte, wer von so einer Maßnahme betroffen ist, darf selbstverständlich eine neue Anfrage starten, doch wenn er/sie nicht wieder für die Tonne schreiben will, sollte zumindest korrekturgelesen werden!
Das ist auch in Hinsicht auf die Leute sinnvoll, die Versuchen mit der Suchmaschine (*hint hint*) Sachen zu finden. Voraussetzung dafür ist nämlich eine halbwegs brauchbare Rechtschreibung.


*Schlafende Riesen soll man nicht wecken.
*
Tue uns und deinem Account den Gefallen und beleidige weder Administratoren noch Moderatoren. Wir machen das alles hier freiwillig und haben es wirklich nicht verdient
daß man uns an den Karren fährt. 

Beleidige auch niemand anderen, sondern respektiere die Fähigkeiten deines Gegenübers.

Wenn wir einen Thread schliessen, ein Mitglied bannen oder Beiträge löschen, dann hat das schon seinen Grund. Und wenn euch diese Gründe nicht gefallen dann wechselt bitte
das Board. Fangt nicht an rumzumeckern sonst fliegt ihr raus. Wir müssen unsere Entscheidungen nicht vor euch rechtfertigen.

Und lest bitte die Nettiquette:
http://www.tutorials.de/content/872-netiquette.html

Danke für's Zuhören.

Nils


----------

